# It's time to get wet!



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

The babies enjoyed a nice spray, ended up getting soaking wet and were still asking for more. Now they are out drying, with an umbrella half over them so they have half shade half sun. The others (the 3 girls and the 2 boys) didn't wanna get wet though, party poopers. 

First we have Charlie










Charlie and Theo










Theo



















Twix



















I have more but I wasn't gonna overload you with them, I'll post some more when I upload the rest!


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

bless there little hearts


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

lol looks just like sparkles till i got sparkles he hated the water now he loves it


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Aww...I love wet tiel photos!  The second picture of Theo is too cute!


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Awwww...*

they are sooooo adorable!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Cute Cute...


----------



## Cockatielmom08 (Sep 26, 2008)

Your cockatiels taking a bath are just adorable. Looks like they really enjoyed it.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Taah!  More... (lots of theo lol)
























































MOREEE WATER PLEASE



















I thought I'd add some of the girls..










See the white up above her beak? I loveee it!


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

oh my goodness drowned birdies!!! how cute are they??? lol....ty for sharing...my very fave bird pics are wet birdie pics


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Too cute they are when they're wet. :lol: 

Theo especially was funny, when she was soaked, she would shake and it just looked like a huge wet fluff ball. :rofl: 

I couldn't help but laugh at her, and then she was giving me the evil eye when I went to take photos.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

:rofl: Man, they are just so cute with their soggy feathers!! Have you noticed that baby feathers are much easier to get soaking that adult feathers?


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Very cute pictures and what makes you think we could ever be overloaded with pictures???
Mikey


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Bea said:


> :rofl: Man, they are just so cute with their soggy feathers!! Have you noticed that baby feathers are much easier to get soaking that adult feathers?


Haha yes I did! I was thinking about that.

I gave the 2 boys a spray the other week, and they got sprayed a lot more then the babies did, but they didn't look as wet as the babies. If I had sprayed the babies the same amount as I sprayed the boys, the babies would have been dripping dripping wet. I noticed too the bigger 'tiels dry quicker. :blink:



bigmikey36 said:


> Very cute pictures and what makes you think we could ever be overloaded with pictures???
> Mikey


Teehee. I have more but they are pretty much the exact same as the rest, next time I shall do a big overload since you don't mind.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Wow! They are some soggy birdies!  Thanks for sharing! I wish Earl & Little Bill loved a spray when I give them one but they seem to just make their feathers so they just make the water run off! :lol:


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww...I see little tiel ears!


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Overload us! Overload us! 

Great pics. 

I don't think in this group that I have any favorites.
They are all great.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL Thanks. 

Thought I'd post some more of Theodore. She/He is starting to get more and more yellow on Her/His head.


----------



## feathers (Aug 21, 2007)

they are soooo cute


----------

